# Improvements to S3 remote



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

It seems the learning feature is only availible for the usual programable buttons like TV power, mute, input, vol up and down. 

I'd like if any of them were programmable so you could overide anything your want?

If nothing else- how about if we could at least override the aspect button? I'd prefer to my av system do it rather than the tivo- i get more options with my system.


----------



## ThomC (Nov 4, 2003)

Agreed!!!

For me, I got used to the DirecTV Tivo remote which controlled my TV on the #2 side of the switch. Maybe if the # 2 side were fully programable, (everything!!!), I wouldn't need to keep the old Sony remote out just to use PIP or change channels when I'm recording 2 things and watching live analog, (not thru the Tivo S3).


----------

